# Mod_Rewrite



## nchristoph (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich will als Sicherheitsgründen die Url meiner Page verschleiern und zwar das immer nur die Domain zu sehen ist und nicht index.php?section=blabla&SESSIONID=blablabla.

Ich hab mal etwas im Internet geschaut und meines erachtens müsste Mod_rewrite dafür sehr gut geeignet sein.

Leider habe ich keine gute Erklärung für die Anwendung gefunden, und auch in keinem meiner Bücher habe ich was entsprechendes gefunden.

Kann mir hier wer helfen oder eine andere möglichkeit ausser Frames empfehlen?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Jukkales (27. Oktober 2007)

http://www.modrewrite.de/  Hier gibst ne Kleine erklärung + Beispiele.

ModRewrite muss auf dem Webserve rinstalliert sein wenn es drauf ist muss man mit .htaccess Dateien arbeiten.

In deinem Beispiel könnte man soetwas schreiben:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule ^(.*).(html|htm)$ index.php?section=$1 [NC]
```


----------



## nchristoph (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke

Ich habs einige Varianten versucht allerdings ohne erfolg.

Was muss am Server alles eingestellt sein damit das funktioniert?


----------



## merzi86 (27. Oktober 2007)

Du musst nur in die PHPInfo aufrufen und schauen ob bei Loaded Modules mod_rewrite steht.


----------

